# Rixen ski pond



## KINGFISHER (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm kinda new to the board so first off, hello to everyone. Secondly, I was wondering if anyone has ever fished Rixen Ski Pond over on Jekyll Island. I know 2,000 fingerling reds were released in there some time back, along with aerators and some underwater structure, so the fishing should be good I would think. Just curious if anyone has ever caught much out of there.


----------



## PaulD (Dec 16, 2009)

Their will be plenty of "imports" wlking around tossing 4' cast nets all around you. Have fun


----------



## jonkayak (Dec 16, 2009)

There is defiantly got to be a better place to fish. I'm sure Pual, Capt. Stan, Capt. Richie, Trolling Fool, or some of the others locals could steer you in a better direction with less competition.


----------



## jonkayak (Dec 16, 2009)

Of forgot to mention. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## KINGFISHER (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't personally plan on fishing there...well if someone twisted my arm maybe, but I remember reading about it being stocked and I've never heard anything since then. Was just curious, no real intentions... and Paul wouldn't tell me where the fish were unless I was fishing with him JK.


----------



## PaulD (Dec 17, 2009)

KINGFISHER said:


> and Paul wouldn't tell me where the fish were unless I was fishing with him JK.





............you are learning well young Jedi! I would tell you were not to waste your time fishing though  and the ski pond would be on that list.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Dec 17, 2009)

Paul will flat out tell you there is no good fishing on the Georgia coast. He would suggest Florida.


----------



## retired (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey Parker, you know that Paul wouldn't steer anybody wrong on where to go fishing.  Would he ???????? Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha


----------



## PaulD (Dec 17, 2009)

To qoute Capt. Hook,"Who me? Lie? no, no, no.............."


----------



## retired (Dec 17, 2009)

It's been a while Paul, hope all is going well.  How's the family?   Look forward to getting out w/ ya'll (the whole gang from our Redfish Gathering) That was a blast!               Again:   MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL.


----------



## PaulD (Dec 17, 2009)

Things are going fair to midland around here. Family is doing good, the new addition is well, if we can get him sleeping all night long it'll be much more better though.
Give me a call if your ever wanting to get out and fish some. We'll definately go! I like fishing this time of year. The new boat looks great!


----------



## jamrens (Dec 17, 2009)

PaulD said:


> ............you are learning well young Jedi! I would tell you were not to waste your time fishing though  and the ski pond would be on that list.



Paul will tell you to stop asking for numbers and to get in the water and figure it out instead of begging for fishing spots.. But he will also tell you where not to fish.. Why should he spend 30 years of his life to find great fishing spots to give them to a yahoo on the internet.. The best way to get on some fish is to hollar at the locals and offer to buy gas i promise someone will take you fishing..


WHit


----------



## gp lineman (Dec 20, 2009)

What's a fishing sport?


----------



## fishdog (Dec 20, 2009)

My son and I tried it last summer when it was to windy to go out in the boat. There is a chance at catching a red, and that makes it worth trying but I would not make a trip just to fish there. There is far better fishing from the beach.


----------

